# Extreme Cheapskates



## Gizmo (29/4/15)

This show blows my mind how some people can skimp on living life just save a few dollars.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (29/4/15)

Geez! I couldn't watch past 4:48 - feckin tracking toilet flush! ludicrous!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/4/15)

johan said:


> Geez! I couldn't watch past 4:48 - feckin tracking toilet flush! ludicrous!!!!



The toothbrush and floss thing killed me the most

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (29/4/15)

You did well Johan! I got to 2:20 sharing a cotton bud was the end for me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (29/4/15)

I'm sure it ends with sharing toilet paper?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/4/15)

johan said:


> I'm sure it ends with sharing toilet paper?



Have actually watched on before where they reuse paper towels and Toilet paper by cleaning them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xhale (29/4/15)

its theatre for the cameras. If they share floss and log the water usage etc, then they wouldnt be living in a house that big and a car thats less than 5 years old.
They're either full of it, or actors, or seriously worried about what the neighbours think (and this is unlikely as their friend knows about their floss habits)

Theyre not extreme savers, theyre stupid.
Stick even one tenant into an empty bedroom and you can flush so much you'll fix california's drought problem.

Go live with your mom and dad and save...do whatever, but these guys arent living. Theyre surviving. Possibly the house is crippling them into this state. Either way, there's a thousand other solutions that make a lot more sense than sharing toothbrushes.

And anyway, why does she get the shampoo first and the floss first? #equality

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (29/4/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Have actually watched on before where they reuse paper towels and Toilet paper by cleaning them.



Now that must be the ultimate of Poverty Syndrome


----------



## FireFly (29/4/15)

Only in America...


----------



## Gizmo (29/4/15)

This guy is the worst


----------



## Gizmo (29/4/15)

Holy shit


----------



## Xhale (29/4/15)

Gizmo said:


> This guy is the worst



here's Todd
https://www.facebook.com/todd.moriarty.9

here's his ex-wife Stephanie
https://www.facebook.com/ninnie72

Todd (on the show) earns $90k driving a train (red flag). And a hot tub takes an awful lot to keep it hot...no way would he heat a hot tub to heat his food...even if he washes, shits and shaves in it too it'll be silly.

Anyway, here's Todd again






P.S. Todd likes going on overseas holidays.

hmm..I should do this (stalking shit) for a living.

the world is a dry, dreary place with people grinding along trying to pay their bills.


----------



## Gizmo (29/4/15)

Ah! It looses its magic now..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (29/4/15)

johan said:


> I'm sure it ends with sharing toilet paper?


Thats what I thought and why I switched off Johan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

